# Fracino FCC2E Pressure Problems



## DanRowe88 (Apr 30, 2018)

I've just got a Fracino FCC2E and after turning the machine on and giving it time to build up pressure I'm getting nothing out of the steam arms, hot water outlet or group heads. The boiler is heating up and filling however I can't seem to get anything out of the machine, I have no idea how old the machine is just that it was sat in storage for a few months without being turned on or connected to the mains.

Can anyone help me get it up and running please, thanks in advance


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2014)

Here are a few pointers:

Is there any steam pressure showing on the pressure gauge (manometer)? From what you said, I'd suspect not, because if there was, you'd expect something from either the hot water outlet, or the steam wands - unlikely to all be blocked!

If the boiler is getting hot, but not hot enough to produce steam pressure - probably a failed heating element: sometimes they fail in that manner; the boiler will get warm, as the element leaks to earth, but there isn't enough power to boil the water in the boiler.

No water through the group heads - not connected to the lack of steam. Water should flow through the group heads even when the boiler is stone cold!

That will almost certainly be a blockage somewhere: if the machine has been used (abused!) in a hard water area, you might find that the heat exchanger injector pipes are blocked with scale. Could also be blocked at the flowmeters. Or at the restrictors in the group heads. Just possibly, at the shower plates - take them off and see if there's any flow.

I'm assuming that when you activate a group head the pump is running? If not, could be an electronic problem...

Sounds like you've got yourself a challenge there! Good luck...


----------

